# Raspberry Pi now comes in Firefox OS flavour



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The little computer that can, the Raspberry Pi, has successfully run the imminent Firefox OS, thanks to the efforts of a Nokia employee named Oleg Romashin.


More


----------

